# fly-fishing erie



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i went snorkeling last week in erie along the shoreline in 8fow. i found some rock piles and inside were some huge smallies and rock bass. i then swam back to the boat and motored back to the rocks with the bow mount. using a 10ft 5 wt rod loaded with 7wt rock taper i managed to get long casts with a weighted green woolly bugger. i must have caught over a dozen fish in those rocks. i thought to myself, i know this smallie, it had a small black spot by his head which i saw underwater. this is by far the best way to beat the heat and have a great time on the lake. i have to bring my waterproof camera next time for underwater/out of water pics of the fish. those big smallies are a blast on the fly. i am gonna bring some freeze dried minnows next time too and see if i can feed them by hand. try snorkeling sometime and picking out your trophy, it's just too cool!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

oh yeah, i have an open seat and extra gear if someone would like to try this. its worth the time, trust me. i gotta get some pics up for you guys, send a pm if interested!! these fish don't spook when your in the water with them, they come right up to you out of curiosity. weather permitting of course


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Man I would love to! I'm in Cincinnati & am fairly busy right now unfortunately...

I may take you up on it sometime though!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

This sounds soooooo cool! I would love to do this some day! thats cool...Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

That's great that you hooked up fly fishing Erie. I tried a 350 grain sinking line for drum out of Edgewater the other day with no luck. As many as I wanted to catch on jigging spoons, but nothing on my surf candy emerald shiner. They must like the flash free-falling action of the spoon better than the subdued sliding of the fly. I will have to get in touch with you if I see the opportunity. I'm about 1.5hrs south of you.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool report! Want spoon for fly rod? I made some up last winter.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

wish i had a bigger boat, i can only accommodate 1 angler besides myself casting a fly. but hey we can take turns:} one thing tho, i am leavin to cali next weekend for a while to visit family. then i am off to Idaho, Wyoming, Montana and finally to Arizona visiting friends from the military. I cant wait to fish these states. so i have this sat and sun open to whomever wants to join me? weather permitting of course,let me know. thanks

intracoastal--try using a heavy tippet and large bead chain eyes on your setup. faster fall does the trick. heavy tippet to roll over the fly. these fish aren't line shy either.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

I'd love to know what area you were fishing?
I would LOVE to fly fish for smallies in Lake Erie!

I've been fly fishing for almost 40 years (started when I was about 11 in my parents pond, for blue gill and bass) and I've been fly fishing in Colorado every year for the past 25 years and just got back from there yesterday.

I've got a 18' crestliner and have just started fishing Lake Erie for walleye.

If you want to go out, or you can give me a clue about what area you were in, it sounds like it'd be a great way to catch 'em!

I have the next few days free... let me know?!

Thanks!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Rainbow said:


> I'd love to know what area you were fishing?
> I would LOVE to fly fish for smallies in Lake Erie!
> 
> I've been fly fishing for almost 40 years (started when I was about 11 in my parents pond, for blue gill and bass) and I've been fly fishing in Colorado every year for the past 25 years and just got back from there yesterday.
> ...



Were you in the airport late last night by chance?


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

As a matter of fact... YES!
We came in from Denver and got back home at around 2:00 AM...
I'm guessing you saw me carrying my fly rod!? LOL


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Rainbow said:


> As a matter of fact... YES!
> We came in from Denver and got back home at around 2:00 AM...
> I'm guessing you saw me carrying my fly rod!? LOL




I was the guy who asked you if you caught any!!!!!!!!!!!




What a small world!  

Name's Seth, nice to meet ya!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

small world indeed!!! thats to funny, what are the chances? 

i was over by the htp marina in fairport along the dirt road area. some huge rock piles there. 14-5fow. lets get together and do this. may go out later today. sunday for sure. my girl will want to join me tho. she does'nt flyfish, only spinning....ill send you a pm


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Intercoastal Bro you need to give me a shout - can put you on some better waters and more opportunities to hook feesh!


----------

